# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Foto argumente

## pejoni_b

Pema në Australi duke bërë  RUKU, gjëja më interesante është se kjo pemë është e kthyer në drejtim të Qabës (kibla).

----------


## Baptist

dheeeeee....ky eshte argumenti !!!

----------


## rabija

*Vallahi shume interesant kjo foto!!!!!
Puna e perendise!!!.....*

----------


## Ola Zemer

> Ngre lart doren e djath dhe lexoje emrin e meshirusesit e meshirberesit All-llahut xh.sh


Nese dini te lexoni ne gjuhen Arabe shum shpejt e kuptoni...

----------


## Davius

Pershendetje

Imazhe te tilla nuk mundet te merren si argument, ajo mund te jete nje rastesi e natyres. Personalisht kam pa deri me sot shume foto te ngjajshme, por edhe me kuptime tjera perverse, imazhe te tilla nuk mund te merren si argumente. Une nuk mohoj fuqine e perendise ne kete rast, por jam kunder te idealizimit te disa gjerave.

----------


## i fundit

> Pershendetje
> 
> Imazhe te tilla nuk mundet te merren si argument, ajo mund te jete nje rastesi e natyres. Personalisht kam pa deri me sot shume foto te ngjajshme, por edhe me kuptime tjera perverse, imazhe te tilla nuk mund te merren si argumente. Une nuk mohoj fuqine e perendise ne kete rast, por jam kunder te idealizimit te disa gjerave.


 Pershendetje Davius.
Nuk eshte e thene qe ta lidhesh vehten pas ketyre fakteve sepse feja ka te tjera argumenta po ashtu dhe Egzistenca e Zotit,porse keto jane disa fakte dhe mikromrekullira po tu themi qe ndoshin dhe ne na zgjojne disi...

----------


## Ylber_Experti

Pershendetje te nderuar.

Une mendoje qe keto photo, jane nje perkujtim qe ia bene Perendia krijesave te Tij, se eshte i Gjithefuqishem. Ajo photo eshte njera nga mijera te tjera, qe tregojne ekzistencen e Nje Zotit Apsolut, i Cili eshte i Gjithfuqishem dhe i Gjitheditur.

Me rrespekt dhe nder, _shoku juaj_
*Albanian eX|PerT*

----------


## GoLdeN

> Rastesi sipas mendimit tim





edhe kjo eshte rastesi, gjera te tjera qe ndodhin, edhe ato jan rastesi sipas teje??
Lutu All-llahut qe mos te ben nje nga te cilet i vuloset zemra...

----------


## valiii

ja nje argument  ku luani ulerin ALL-LLAH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUufwp0F8Rw

----------


## murik

Zoti me meshirofte,por me vetedije ulerin luani All'llah?

----------


## Acid_Burn

Allahu eshte me i Madhi!

Me 14 maj 1999 nje delegacion i perbere nga lidere Kristian dhe Musliman nga Iraku vizituan Papen Gjon Pali II ne Rome. Nje delegat musliman kishte sjelle me vete Kur'anin e Shenjte te cilin Papa e puthi ne sy te gjithe te pranishmeve.

----------


## XX22

Degjoni o njerez,ALLAH ne arabisht ka kuptimin -ZOT dhe di qe edhe te krishteret adhurojne ZOTIN ne mos gabohem,atehere keto foto duhet te na prekin ne zemer dhe te na zgjojne nga endrrat e kesaj jete duke adhuruar edhe me shume ZOTIN e jo te komentojme me teper.a nese ju adhuroni dike tjeter para ZOTIT,atehere te me falni,eshtee  drejta juaj dhe secili do te gjykohet sipas puneve te tij,ketu mjaftohem ne bindjet e mia.Papa e ka aq llogjiken se eshte vetem NJE ZOT,ndaj dhe puth Kur'anin,edhe ne besojme ne librat e tjere te ZOTIT si Ingjilli,Teurati,me tregoni per te tretin se nuk e mabj mend;kush ka keto emra tani ma tregoni se do ta puthja me kenaqesi dhe do te kishte vend me Kur'anin ne shtepine time.Papa e di mire qe Kur'ani ka mbetur i pandryshuar,po cfare te thote o njerez besojini kur'anit tani??Jo mos prisni t'ju thote keshtu se i bie reputacioni atij,se do te dilnin njerez e do ta vrisnin fare,se kaq shume i ka hyre ne zemer njerezve bibla sa nuk duan as te degjojne dhe as te arsyetojne ku eshte ndryshuar,pse etj.

----------


## Acid_Burn

Shiko nje ECG normale. A nuk e sheh fjalen ALLAH qe perseritet per aq kohe sa zemra rreh ???

----------


## Acid_Burn

A keni degjuar per kete djale ne foto ? I lindir ne nje familje Kristiane ne Tanzani refuzon te pije gjirin e se emes vetem kur i kishte 2 muaj 4 muajsh reciton vargje nga Kur'ani Famelarte ne arabishte te kulluar. Kur eshte shkruajtur artikulli ka qene vecse 5 vjecar dhe predikonte ne 5 gjuhe : Anglisht, Frengjisht, Italisht, Arabisht dhe Suhejli .. kjo e fundit nje nga gjuhet e vendit (Kenias)


kliko ketu qe ta shohesh foton me te madhe

----------


## hubejb

E perkrahi Daviusin
keto smund te jene argumente per besim por mund te jene thjesht kuriozitete te lezetshme, por nuk do te thote se jan rastesi, ne kete bote ska asgje te rastesishme.

----------


## valiii

> E perkrahi Daviusin
> keto smund te jene argumente per besim por mund te jene thjesht kuriozitete te lezetshme, por nuk do te thote se jan rastesi, ne kete bote ska asgje te rastesishme.


nuk mund të jetë argument për besim luani që ulërim ALLAH???? 


nuk mund të jetë argument për besim pema ne ruku e pozicionuar kah Qabja???


nuk mund të jetë argument për besim fëmija 5 vjeqar hafiz në ni familje të krishter ???

kur të del dehja nisja posto se skoke kërkah bre njeri

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Shiko nje ECG normale. A nuk e sheh fjalen ALLAH qe perseritet per aq kohe sa zemra rreh ???


Acid me duket se e ke seriozisht ti... :pa dhembe:  
Po nje EKG jo-normale si lexohet ? 

Sa zili ju kam qe besoni keto gjera. Sa do te doja edhe une... :Lulja3:

----------


## valiii

> Acid me duket se e ke seriozisht ti... 
> Po nje EKG jo-normale si lexohet ? 
> 
> Sa zili ju kam qe besoni keto gjera. Sa do te doja edhe une...


duhet ta kuptosh trinitetin per te lexuar nje EKG jo-normale.
EKG-ja jo-normale lexohet trinitet

EKG-ja normale lexohet ALLAH .

----------


## GoLdeN

> Acid me duket se e ke seriozisht ti... 
> Po nje EKG jo-normale si lexohet ? 
> 
> Sa zili ju kam qe besoni keto gjera. Sa do te doja edhe une...


Jehudet shume kan deshir te pranojn Islamin edhe pse ata e refuzojne kete tem, po per fat te keq Allahu jau ka vulos zemrat, Lute Allahun qe mos te behesh si ata dhe pendohu me sinqeritet ate qka e thae....

----------


## hubejb

> nuk mund të jetë argument për besim luani që ulërim ALLAH???? 
> 
> 
> nuk mund të jetë argument për besim pema ne ruku e pozicionuar kah Qabja???
> 
> 
> nuk mund të jetë argument për besim fëmija 5 vjeqar hafiz në ni familje të krishter ???
> 
> kur të del dehja nisja posto se skoke kërkah bre njeri



O musliman mos me shpif per dehje se kam me te lip pergjegjesi ne diten e gjykimit dhe dije kete se nuk ke me shpetu ne dyten e gjykimit prej meje, kam me te ndejt ne qaf.

Tishte bazu Islami ne keto gjera dhe ti kishte be keto gjera argumente per besim do te ishin ne librin e Allahut te potencuara, por une e di te kunderten se shum gjera te tilla qe tregohen me foto apo me dicka tjera nuk jane te verteta se kam shoke te cilet i kane kerkuar me i gjet por ne fakt ato gjera nuk kan ekzistuar, por kjo nuk do te thote se dicka nuk ka te vertete, si psh: une jam nga Maqedonia, ngjarje te tilla kane ndodh edhe te ne si psh; Nje rrjet e Marimanges me emrin Allah, nje hoje e bletes me emrin Allah, por mua keto gjera nuk me fascinojne dhe nuk i ze argumente per ta besu Allahun, se keto argumente jane relative dhe jane jo te qendrueshme per nje besim si qe eshte Islami; nje njeri qe e ka besimin e forte ne Allahun nuk i nevojiten fenomene te tilla se fenomen me te fort e ka krijimin e tij prej hiqi.

----------

